# RCA rope anybody???



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just saw this and thought the design was really cool. I guess innovation cost a lot of money!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20awg-Solid-Silver-RCA-Interconnect-Cable-litz-braided-cotton-connector-6ft-/221178401588#ht_384wt_919

FIXED


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> I just saw this and thought the design was really cool. I guess innovation cost a lot of money!!!
> 
> StreetWires Musica 500 13' Stereo Interconnect RCA Set Esoteric Audio | eBay


?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

goofy and pointless. not to mention you are not getting braided silver 6ft cable for $155.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> I just saw this and thought the design was really cool. I guess innovation cost a lot of money!!!
> 
> 20AWG Solid Silver RCA Interconnect Cable Litz Braided Cotton Connector 6ft | eBay
> 
> FIXED


Hmm... knob and tube rca's? Guess history does repeat itself.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just thought it looked neat... The seller did sell one!!!


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

I usually don't like silver... Sounds a little cold.

The cotton will fix that though. Warm things right up!


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

minbari said:


> ...you are not getting braided silver 6ft cable for $155.


Sure you are --- *"plated"*



JVD240 said:


> I usually don't like silver... Sounds a little cold.
> 
> The cotton will fix that though. Warm things right up!


Warm AND soft...a perfect match.


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Cotton is one of the best materials available to be used as dieletric, better than teflon, second to air.

It is a good idea, but I find it impractical for car use. Maybe if externally protected with a rigid material, but then it would become too thick. 

For home use, it is not a bad option, if shielding is not a must. 

And if you are wondering "Air is better? Then why don't...", search for anticables.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Stupid amount of money, but aesthetically a really neat idea. If your RCA cables were visible, I could see doing something like this. Belden cable run through twisted/braided shoe-strings. You could even color-code your wiring if you shop at Journey's


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

Pad said:


> Cotton is one of the best materials available to be used as dieletric, better than teflon, second to air.
> 
> It is a good idea, but I find it impractical for car use. Maybe if externally protected with a rigid material, but then it would become too thick.
> 
> ...


Pad I am curious why you sad that air is a good thing to have air around a cable for insulation. Air allows e-waves to pass through it almost as easily as a vacuum, why would air help keep your signal clean?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> I just saw this and thought the design was really cool. I guess innovation cost a lot of money!!!
> 
> 20AWG Solid Silver RCA Interconnect Cable Litz Braided Cotton Connector 6ft | eBay
> 
> FIXED



His price is not far out-of-line with what a reasonably-priced set of 1/2-meter silver interconnects go for.

I've A-B'ed intermediate priced silver vs. run-of-the-mill OFC copper, and there's a noticeable difference in openness and clarity in the silver cables. It would be my first choice for a reference system.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BassBrat said:


> Pad I am curious why you sad that air is a good thing to have air around a cable for insulation. Air allows e-waves to pass through it almost as easily as a vacuum, why would air help keep your signal clean?


what he is saying is that air is a good dialectric. air has nearly no conductivity at all. so if you dont have a high noise floor, air will work just fine.

in a car, not so much.


----------



## ds1919 (Dec 29, 2010)

doesnt specify if the copper is OFC and what percent, and also the silver, how its bonded to the copper, and how pure it is. I use 99.9999+ % OFC cold rolled copper in my home speaker builds, expensive stuff. And I also wonder if pure silver would be better than silver over copper. Would be nice to do a test.....


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

ds1919 said:


> doesnt specify if the copper is OFC and what percent, and also the silver, how its bonded to the copper, and how pure it is. I use 99.9999+ % OFC cold rolled copper in my home speaker builds, expensive stuff. And I also wonder if pure silver would be better than silver over copper. Would be nice to do a test.....


Pure silver would definitely be better, but his wire is pure silver, according to the listing. Only the connector is silver plated copper. Most connectors are brass.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

And back to my point, 100% pure silver. 4 runs. ( 2 pos, 2shield) no way at $21 an ounce just for the raw silver.

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## ds1919 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks Putergod, I reread the listing, that IS pure silver, and silver plated copper IS better than brass. Not a bad price really, Im sure it we could make them ourselves, but then again, why do we have automotive repair shops and restaurants? Cause we dont always want to do things ourselves.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Freedom First said:


> His price is not far out-of-line with what a reasonably-priced set of 1/2-meter silver interconnects go for.
> 
> I've A-B'ed intermediate priced silver vs. run-of-the-mill OFC copper, and there's a noticeable difference in openness and clarity in the silver cables. It would be my first choice for a reference system.


Was this a blind test???


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Was this a blind test???


No. This was in my home, with my own equipment. Not practical to do a blind test by myself.


----------



## bdub03 (Sep 17, 2010)

Neutrik RCA connectors. At-least he did something right


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

minbari said:


> what he is saying is that air is a good dialectric. air has nearly no conductivity at all. so if you dont have a high noise floor, air will work just fine.
> 
> in a car, not so much.


Yes.

The material's dielectric constant seems to impact the overall result. Apart the usual plastics, you can find a wide variety o insulations: air, silk, cotton, teflon, even a tube filled with oil.

In a car, I think it is not a viable use. Usually it's made with enameled wire, and probably it can be scrapped rather easily. Not to mention noise problems.

In home, depends on the surrouding environment. Might work fine, might be noisy.

I remember people trying to use this "trick" as tonearm wire. The sound was good, but it was picking noise from the motor, and ended using shielded wire for peace of mind.


----------



## bcalmica (Jul 31, 2013)

solid silver?


----------

